# Great Power Uti



## GS 281 (Mar 18, 2017)

I did not know about Uti until recently. @Flowers For Sonichu brought him up and I have been following him ever since. 

The best way to describe Uti is as an extremely garbage, welfare version of Hulk Hogan. The guy is horrible but he is built up in Nigeria to be the greatest wrestler of all time. He never sells and his moveset is pretty shit. There was an incident a while back where Luke Gallows went over to Nigeria to wrestle Uti and he basically wrestled in front of 20 people in some weird empty coliseum in the middle of nowhere. Uti even played the sax on the way to the ring. Below is the match.






After the match, when Gallows was going back to the US there was some mixup and Luke Gallows almost got stranded in Nigeria. Here he is re-telling the story.






Here is an old school match of Uti v. Drew Tossel in the AWA.






Uti is active on twitter, too and he responds to trolls.










He does talk some funny shit though






https://twitter.com/PowerUti/with_replies


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 18, 2017)

I've heard Twitter Uti is fake. But yeah real Uti is cool.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 18, 2017)

In "Have a Nice Day", Mick Foley tells about wrestling in Nigeria back in the late 80s/early 90s and it was pretty much the same.  Kayfabe is still a thing in Nigeria so Mick did a run in during a match and cost Uti the Nigerian World Title and a riot ensued where he got his head split open by marks and the local talent had to break kayfabe in order to come rescue him and save his life because they were about ready to lynch him.  Another time they were stopped at a road block (basically armed robbery by police) and Uti yelled "I AM THE GREAT POWER UTI CHAMPION OF NIGERIA YOU SHALL RESPECT ME" and the cops let them pass lol.


----------



## A Skeleton (Mar 18, 2017)

great power urinary tract infection


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Mar 25, 2017)

This never gets old


----------

